# Dumb posting question



## skiprat (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi all, please answer a daft question for me.[:I]

When some people post pics, they manage to get a small image that can be 'clicked' on to get the full size. I would prefer mine to be like that, but when I post a pic that is within limits, I often get a photo that you have to scroll sideways and up/down to see it. I hate it!!! [}]I know others do too. Of course, once the pic is posted, the text also extends to the width of the pic.

Also, I know that there is a limit, but does anyone know what the 'optimum' size is, that won't require scrolling?[?]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 24, 2007)

If you insert your picture from your album using the drop down menus, it will default to the thumbnail version.  Remove the tn from the image insert name if you want the full size image only.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Stan. []


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 24, 2007)

I missed the last part of your question earlier.  I don't know the precise answer, but somewhere around 600 pixels or less in width will make it viewable without scrolling.


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 24, 2007)

If you resize to 640 x 480 pixels you shouldn't have any problems.

Tom


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />.....I often get a photo that you have to scroll sideways and up/down to see it. I hate it!!! [}]I know others do too. Of course, once the pic is posted, the text also extends to the width of the pic.
> 
> Also, I know that there is a limit, but does anyone know what the 'optimum' size is, that won't require scrolling?



Steven: I hope other will take note of your comment above..... especially kiddo!!  And I wish to commend you for your obvious concern to do right and not cause undue inconvenience and annoyance to your fellow members by posting excessively large photos.

I have always posted pictures that were 625 pixels wide and they have never caused a problem that I know of; but just to be on the safe side I posted a couple of test pictures to see if I could nail down the upper size limit necessary to eliminate the text problem.  Let me preface my next comment with the disclaimer that computers with different settings may respond differently; but the following is what works for my particular setup.  Posting a picture that is 640 pixels wide or larger did mess up the text wrap function and make the annoying left/right scrolling necessary.  I have very limited photo editing capability and couldn't nail it down exactly; but a picture 636 pixels wide <b>did not</b> trigger the text-wrap malfunction on my computer.  I have a feeling that 640 pixels is the trigger and if you stay <b>"UNDER"</b>under that, I bet you will be OK.

For me, up/down scrolling is not so much of a concern as you have to do it to see following posts, anyway; but I will experiment a little and see what the vertical limit is to display a photo without requiring any scrolling and will post that information a little later.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 25, 2007)

After posting a few more test pictures. it looks like 400 pixels high is about right.  Here is a picture that is 636 x 400.  How does it look to you??




<br />

It seems to me that it will be simpler to add pictures to your gallery and then import them to your posts rather than fooling around with sizing them at your end; but the choice is yours.

And just to put the final touch on this discussion, here is a thumbnail of the original 1600 x1200 picture.  never done this before so this is for my education as well as yours.[]





Well, that was sort of a PIA.  Maybe it will go a little quicker when I get the hang of it or maybe there is an easier way to do it than what I was doing??


----------



## skiprat (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Randy, once again you have gone the extra mile to help me ( and others, I'm sure )
I have been following your 'experiments' with keen interest. I'm sure loads of us will now be able to post viewable pics.

Cheers[]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 25, 2007)

After doing all of that I went back and reread all of the posts and Stan's lit a bulb 

<br /> that wasn't working last night.

I checked the drop-down menu that I think he was talking about and it wouldn't work for me??  Whan I accessed the album menu, I could see a list of all of my sub-albums; But when I tried to choose a picture, there were none displayed??  Am I doing something wrong or is something not working for me??  HEEEEELP!!


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Randy, 
When you click on "Reply to Topic" under "Insert Picture" (4th item down). You chose your album category in the 1st drop down menu. Then next to it you choose your image in that drop down menu. It should show the names of all your pics in the album you choose.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 25, 2007)

Tom:  That is exactly what I did; but there are "NO" images listed when I select that second menu??


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Randy, 
Don't know what the problem would be. I only have a main album and when I highlight that and go to Choose You Image I get a list of all the pics in it. 

Tom


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

I must admit I am an offender of this. I appreciate someone asking the question. I thought it was my camera... now I know !!


----------



## gerryr (Mar 30, 2007)

I always size my pictures to 640x480.  I just posted one and it doesn't require sideways scrolling.  It does require scrolling down, but almost every photo posted requires that.  Part of the issue could be what resolution your monitor is set for.  Mine are all set for 1024x768.  If your monitor is set for 640x480, everything looks bigger and you would probably have to scroll sideways.  Another possibility is if you have your bookmarks listed on the left and that space is too wide it could easily force you to scroll sideways.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks also!


----------

